# Jan Ridder vacuum engines...no reply



## mc_n_g (Jan 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity has anyone had problems recieving plans from his site?
I sent an email a few weeks ago and still have not heard anything back. I am hesitant to send more email messages as I do not know if there might be a family problem or he does not want to send them out.
Does anyone have any insight on this?
I am looking for his 1-cylinder design and the miniature vacuum design.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## nh_eng (Jan 22, 2011)

I sent him an email about 4-5 weeks ago asking for plans and I heard back within a couple of days. He was very gracious and helpful. That is all I can offer.

Good Luck.

Paul


----------



## MikeA (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello,

I requested two plans four days ago and had them within 48 hours. Your email may have gone astray - send another.

Best,
Mike


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2011)

Jan normally responds very promptly. Have you ensured that your email inbox isn't full?


----------



## mc_n_g (Jan 22, 2011)

I will try again then. No my email is not full unless all the yahoo servers are full.
Thanks all


----------



## MatiR (Jan 22, 2011)

I requested plans for the Bas engine before Christmas and received them very promptly (next morning as I recall) together with advice on building the engine.

Mati


----------



## rleete (Jan 22, 2011)

I have requested plans twice. Both times Jan was prompt in his response, and gracious in his offered advice. A real gentleman.


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, another one here, he was quite quick with a reply with attached plans.

Vic.


----------



## cadillac2 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just recieved his plans (download), it arrived the day after I emailed him....


----------



## mc_n_g (Jan 24, 2011)

I did get an email back from him with plans this time. Don't know what happened. I guess somewhere in the dusty corners of the internet my email is sitting in a broken pile of 0's and 1's.
Thanks all for your replies


----------



## tyleryoungblood (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly which vacuum engine plans you're looking for, but ProjectsInMetal.com hosts 3 of Jan's plans (with his permission) for people to download instantly for free. There's a flame eater (vacuum engine), an IC, and a coffee cup sterling engine available for download. Just thought I'd give you a heads up in case you were still having trouble getting in touch with Jan.


----------



## tyleryoungblood (Feb 22, 2011)

My apologies, I didn't notice that this post was an older post, and I didn't see where you said that you had finally gotten in touch with Jan until after I posted my comment above.


----------



## rleete (Feb 22, 2011)

No matter. another source for Jan's excellent plans is always good.


----------

